# Autoglym Polar range



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Anyone tried the above? 

Now the days are a lot colder and the car seems to get dirty as soon as I get to the end of the road, was thinking about giving the Autoglym Polar Blast snow foam, Polar Wash and Polar Seal finish a try.

They all go on using a jet washer/foam canon so I like the idea it might be a quick(ish) way to get the car clean(ish), but I'm normally a two bucket etc etc man so spend time doing it properly and have high expectations! :chuckle: 

Wondering whether its worth a go?? Thanks


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Wasn't impressed with the polar blast, just didn't seem to do alot?

It does the job as a pre wash, but didn't replace the need for usual 2 bucket wash. Maybe that's all snow foam is good for? Not some miracle washing magic, lol

I use it mainly on the underside to get off salt and crap. Very handy for that.

Got some auto finnese avalanche to try next, will report back


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks Paul, that's good to know. 

Been thinking about giving the chassis a good wash/wax this Winter. 

I've never used a snow foam but they seem to be popular for the pre-wash stage judging by the amount of Youtube clips from detailers. SO, I guess I'll be joining the revolution soon (just about 3 years late.......)


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

No worries mate, I'm not totally sold on the snow foaming process tbh. A lot of mess and messing around and grime still seems to be on the car afterwards.

Maybe a better snow foam will work better.

Can't argue with it being a good choice for pre wash though. My cars always pretty clean anyway so I'm probably not getting the benefit.

This time of year is when it comes into its own I'd imagine


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thought I'd update on my experience of using the Autoglym Polar Range. I was looking for a quick wash solution that worked well and had read many glowing reviews of this range, so had the itch to try it out. Bought the full size bottles but noticed they also do a 3 in 1 pack as well with smaller bottles (better for a try out I guess).

Anyhow, bought all 3 products and have tested them a few times on each of my cars over the past few weeks. Is it any good? Kind of. Would I buy it again? Undecided yet, OK for a quick(ish) wash but not for a "proper" wash. Here's what I found.

I started with the Polar Blast Snow Foam. Nothing fancy to it, apply using foam cannon as normal, doesn't need much product, goes on well but doesn't produce a thick foam that sits there for long (dwell). It runs off quite quickly leaving just patches clinging on. Leave for 10mins, then rinse off as normal. It does cling to dirt and you can see it easily gets rid of the stubborn road film on e.g. rear number plate, side skirts, bumpers etc. Worked a treat on the wheels, which surprised me a bit I have to say. By this point the wash had taken about 15mins.

Next step, applied the Polar Wash at a 50:50 mix via the foam cannon. Goes on OK, not too runny and the car really looks good when applied. Again, you power wash it off. However, you really do need to use a wash mitt to wash the whole car quickly after applying the wash solution. If you don't the car looks great at the end of the process - it's wet of course - but when you dry it you'll notice a stack of crap gets picked up on the towel. Much, much more than you would think as the car has a great shine after the Wash goes on and then gets rinsed off. On a black car, and a red car, the finish without doing the wash mitt bit looked brilliant from 6ft away (the shine is excellent) but up close was smeary after drying, especially using a car air dryer - you really do need to use a towel instead. On my Gunmetal/DMG GT-R it didn't look as bad but was still nowhere near 100%. This stage was probably another 15-20 mins.

Finish with the Seal, again sprayed on via foam cannon, then rinsed off, all as per normal. This product seems to be good. Had very good beading for at least 7-10 days after the wash, and this is just a spray on/rinse off product, no rubbing/wiping etc. The wheels are much easier to wash once this has been on them a few times. 15 mins tops to do this stage including drying.

So its not quite the quick wash routine I was hoping for. The results I get now (based on previous practice/experience washes) are better but it definitely requires a bucket wash which I was hoping wouldn't be needed as I wanted a quick power wash type process really.

In summary:

Can't go wrong with the Seal, that seems to work well. I'd rate it Very Good.

The Wash is average at best and nowhere near the Zymol Autobathe I normally use, but then the Zymol is about £30 for 250ml so an unfair comparison really. From what I call having used Autoglym products in the past, that standard Autoglym range wash solution would be a much better bet as you'll need to do a hand wash anyway. I'd rate it Average/Below Average.

The Blast Snow Foam seemed to do its thing, but its the first snow foam I've tried and it certainly didn't foam up as much as I had hoped (and I did mess around with the Nilfisk/foam cannon quite a bit to get the best performance I could). I'd rate it OK (and certainly not as impressive looking when on as other brands that I've seen videos of.

All in all then, quite good, worth a try but not really for me.


----------



## sharp_platonic (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't apply it more than once a month though.


----------

